# bicycle&motorbike show&swap meet



## oldmotorguy49 (Jan 16, 2013)

antique&classic bicycle&motorbike show&swap meet 8th annual sat. march 2 2013 nativity church hall 2499 killian rd akron ohio corner killian&myersville roads   open to public9:00am to1:00pm no admission charge vendor set up 8:00am $5.00 per 10x10 space w/table no friday night set up all whizzer;monark;marman;jack&heinz;simplex and out of production motorbikes and classic bicycles welcome (no judging) for more info call bob hirschfelt 330-699 9798 ron ashley 330 899 9447 or dan schwaberow 330-699-4517


----------



## jimsbeercans (Jan 27, 2013)

*bump*

I think I'll call tonight and get a space. I set up in the past there and was a nice small show.


----------



## jdbryant (Jan 28, 2013)

*Akron Show*

I'll be here with a few Schwinns forsale
    Original Paint Black Phantom and Orginal Paint B6


----------



## bike (Jan 28, 2013)

*please PLease PLease*

PUT LOCATION or other important info in the TITLE- when searching forums it is a courtesy so people do not have to click your link only to find out it is not for them because not close enough or not the right item etc.


----------



## spook1s (Feb 20, 2013)

bumping for a reminder!!!!


----------

